# CONNECTICUT===NEW HAVEN COUNTY??



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Looking for a support group in CT., New Haven County.Also looking for anyone from this area, and even all of CT. to form a support group/s.


----------



## rick1565 (Oct 15, 2002)

i live in naugatuck ct but in=m new to this borad so im not sure of a group in this area


----------

